# Dracula's Ball



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Sept. 4th I am attending Dracula's Ball which is an event most a musical event that happens every so often. Bands play and you dance and pretty much hang out and meet new people. I finally am going and even got an outfitt for it.... I will have pictures and stuff posted as soon as I come back. ^_^ I am excited. I never went to Dracula's Ball before so I am hoping I don't have to yell at little kids thinking they are vampires. lol.... I am hoping it is pretty good or atleast half decent.


----------

